# Stuffed Deer BackStrap



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Took a couple pieces of backstrap from this years harvest and thinned em out. Momma made some cream cheese/sausage/shredded cheese stuffing. On one of them I used Philly Cream Cheese w/ jalapeno. Wrapped em in bacon and threw em on the MM. Cooked at 350 till internal was 145. Wasn't too shabby, a little messy presentation but all in all a good/easy/quick cook! Bacon wrapped asparagus, green beans, & noodles!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

This looks awesome Jason. Will try to do the same next weekend!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

lets see bacon on the deer, bacon on the vegs, Just guessing you like bacon Looks good
ed


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> lets see bacon on the deer, bacon on the vegs, Just guessing you like bacon Looks good
> ed


Yessir Ed!!! I don't have cholesterol in my body, pure BACON!!!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Homerun!


----------

